# Dashboard Paint



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
I own a 2014 Eco Cruze and I'm working on building a custom gauge pod on the dashboard storage compartment. The fiberglassing is just about done and I'm about ready for paint. My question for everyone is, does anyone know what kind of dash paint I should use that will match the black(ish) color already on the dash that isn't a glossy finish?

Let me know! I will post pictures when the project is done as well!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd buy a pint of flat Dupont interior color that is the match for your interior. You need a compressor and a paint gun to spray it. SEM makes high quality interior colors in aerosol but you'll have to try to get some color chips to find the closest match.


----------

